# Surgical Menopause



## Coder85 (Feb 9, 2017)

Does anyone know what ICD 10 code I would use for "surgical menopause?"


----------



## Dhaneshmurali (Feb 10, 2017)

*Surgical menopause*

Hi,

Menopause is the status of ''ceasing of menstruation''. We are having status code for Menopause Z78.0. But We dont have more specific code for Surgical Menopause term.

My suggestion for this is we can use two status codes for this term ''surgical menopause''.

1. Z78.0 (Menopause)
2. Z90.710 (Hysterectomy)


Thanks,
Dhanesh PT, CPC


----------

